# weed lines



## sean410c (Jun 13, 2013)

just wondering how far out of OB is the weed lines. Im looking for some chicken dolpin for saturday


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sean410c said:


> just wondering how far out of OB is the weed lines. Im looking for some chicken dolpin for saturday


Me to. Was just thinking that this morning.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Weed lines*

If I had to guess, I would think that they are pretty well broken up after the storms. It will take several days of calm weather from them to form matts again. But I could be wrong, I'll know more after this weekend.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

capcoe said:


> If I had to guess, I would think that they are pretty well broken up after the storms. It will take several days of calm weather from them to form matts again. But I could be wrong, I'll know more after this weekend.


I will be out there anyway. Catching fish we hope. Would love to end the season with a mess of different limits. This will be the weekend to do it. I usually just catch and release everything. Fish for the sport. This weekend will be the last of the warm weather trips I will make for the year. So I'm going to reward myself with fish from the sea .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I went out past the edge today South of Destin and didn't see a single speck of weed.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Now we are talking. Narrow down and see if we can find it. I will put it out Friday afternoon if we saw grass and note the lat/long where we saw it. It might help someone.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Same here


----------



## 321953 (Oct 4, 2012)

Went about 25 out today from OB. Plenty of weed mostly broken some patches, anywhere from 12 miles out. Saw some movement around one bigger patch, did not slow down so it could have been hardtails/baby jacks or dolphin.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Went out 15 out of orange beach today. Saw Very little grass for just a little while then we never saw any the rest of the day


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just to keep the weed line tracking updated, we came across some broken patches about 15 miles out on sunday (10-13-13). Definitely decent sized dolphin on them! Put 7 in the box, but probably could have caught them all day there.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

anybody seeing anything out there? saw nothing last saturday


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

capt'n slim said:


> anybody seeing anything out there? saw nothing last saturday


There was one starting up at the edge on Sunday. Long line, had not sucked enough grass yet. Biggest we saw was maybe 4 x 4 feet. Very few of that sized. It was pretty much right on the numbers I have for the edge. We were trolling the numbers for the drop off and that where the line was starting to form. Could be ripe out there this weekend. 
And those dam green flies were also out there biting our ankles.

Did not catch anything on the troll that day


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Weeds*

Found some small patches at about 25 miles out of OB, Caught several mahi on a patch and some more under a piece of drift wood, 15 in all. Just have to stop and look, never saw any big patches or a line. 

Wayne


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thing about weed lines in the Northern GOM is that they tend to move mostly West to East unless you are farther out. So if you see one 25 miles out today off Orange Beach it will be moving East at about 1.5 - 3 knots depending if the current is kicking or not. Sso you can pretty much figure it will move East 30 - 70 miles or so a day depending on how fast the current is moving.

I live for the days when I hear about a massive weed line 20 - 50 miles off Orange Beach a day or two before I head offshore out of Destin and the weather and seas are calm. That means I have a good chance of catching it on the way out or back.


----------



## Dwalker (Sep 24, 2013)

*Mahi mahi*

What do you fish with for mahi when you find a patch of weed do you cast a bait or do you troll around it


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

If I find any significant weeds, we'll usually drop a _Ballyhood_ Dolphin daisy chain on trolling setup and/or _Boone_ Dolphin Candy (seems to be a favorite among them) on a light trolling rig, and try trolling around until we get a hit. A couple working birds usually is a good sign. And I like to have a couple live baits rigged & ready to toss out and some chunks of bait or squid to chum with to keep them interested. After that first one is picked up on the troll, then we just start the old Mahi conveyor going.....


----------

